# A couple of CR1 questions:



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

I posted this in the other forum thinking it got more traffic but no responses. I have two questions:

1. What should I torque the seatpost clamp to? There is nothing printed on the clamp or in the literature. 

2. There is a small gap (about 2mm) between the fork and the bottom of the headtube. It looks like a seal of some sort goes there. I can actually see the aluminum of the crown race. The bearing is seated correctly. Does something go there? Is the gap supposed to be there?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

this is how mine looks:


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cevan,

1. Max torque for the seatpost clamp is 7 N/m. 5-6 N/m should be enough but if you need more, I would recommend putting some Tacx Dynamic Paste on your seatpost.

2. Yes, it's normal. There's a 2-3 mm gap.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Got a reply from Scott USA*

I sent an e-mail to Scott regarding the gap. Here's the response:

The gap is normal, what you see is in fact the crown race, however the
cartage bearings are sealed themselves. With properly adjusted headsets
we have not experienced any accelerated wear on the bearings. 

Enjoy your SCOTT, and let me know if you have further questions.

Nat Campbell



SCOTT USA
SHIP: 101 LEWIS ST. 
KETCHUM, ID 83340
MAIL: P.O. BOX 2030 
SUN VALLEY, IDAHO 83353
OFFICE: (208) 622-1082
FAX: (208) 622-1006
[email protected]


By the way, got my torque wrench and Tacx assembly paste. I put it on the seatpost and both ends of the stem. I didn't realize how tight 5 NMs was.


----------



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

Ritchey makes a cool pocket torque wrench ( pre set ) i got w/ my cr1sl . WORKS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------

